# RIP Joshua



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

He was a rescue dog and probably the ugliest GSD there ever was, but he was a good boy. He was always chasing bugs or his shadow, never could put any weight on him. Tragically a year ago, there was an accident, thru no fault of his, and he injured his spine. After numerous tests, it was determined that he couldn't be helped, so we brought him home and he learned to get around with just his front feet. He never wanted any help from us, he wanted to do it on his own. Finally a couple of weeks ago, he started acting like he was tired and ready to go. We took him in last night and sent him to the rainbow bridge. I know that he is again running and chasing unseen things.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Rest in Peace Joshua


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a story! Joshus had the best life any dog could have after you got him. He obviously was a well-loved dog and I know you'll miss him.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. 
:rip: Joshua

Kat


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Joshua


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

AWWW I'm sorry, at least he had a happy life with you guys!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

He sounds wonderful. I'm sorry for the loss of your boy. 

jelpy


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

He sounds like a very well loved boy, who had a very full life. 
God speed Joshua (((hugs)))


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss  Rip Joshua


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. 
Sheilah


----------

